# Reminder:jordan mill



## dirttracker84 (May 10, 2017)

If it doesn't rain Saturday the 13th we will fish Jordan Mill again safe light until 12 noon with entry $20/boat and not per person and still $5 for big fish


----------



## dirttracker84 (May 12, 2017)

Tomorrow looks like the weather is calling for rain so with that being said I'm canceling tomorrow at Jordan Mill....Keep checking back here for updates on the next one..Thanks Ronald


----------



## 61BelAir (May 12, 2017)

dirttracker84 said:


> Tomorrow looks like the weather is calling for rain so with that being said I'm canceling tomorrow at Jordan Mill....Keep checking back here for updates on the next one..Thanks Ronald



Yeah, I've been watching for updates and hoping for a break.  It doesn't look like there is much chance of that.  We do need the rain though.  Looking forward to seeing ya'll at George L. Smith State Park on the 27th.


----------



## dirttracker84 (May 17, 2017)

All of the remaining tournament are CANCELLED I will no long be putting them on as other conflicts have come up.Thanks to all that came and fished with us....Hope you have a blessed year.


----------

